# Itchy skin



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

For the past 11-12 years, I have had problems with itchy skin in certain situations. I remember when I started having this problem - back in the fall of 1995, after I had been on 60mg Prozac for several months. I guess by my mentioning my medication, you can see where my mind is with this - I've been wondering if meds have had something to do with my problem.

But every time I take a shower - the itchy skin flares up immediately after the shower. There have been countless times when I would remain "itchy" for something like 20 minutes after the shower. And often, my itchy skin flares up a bit whenever there is (warm) humid weather (summer rain, for example) - sometimes it is irritated by close contact with irritants/chemicals (laying down on a freshly-washed bedspread, for example). 

Over the years, I have learned to control my "after-shower itch" some...by using a very mild, moisturizing, fragrance-free soap, and by oiling my body immediately after the shower. To this day, I cannot use the soaps that I used to use while showering; before 1995, I could use the basic Dial deodorant soap...but if I were to use that soap today, I would itch like crazy! I would just get a really uncomfortable itchiness and "stinginess" all over. It seems like I can only use a certain soap - I'm afraid to try anything else other than my Oil of Olay soap for sensitive skin. Several months back, I tried African black soap to shower with - and, despite the fact that it is a mild, non-stripping soap - I developed a miserable itch as I was showering! I was itching and stinging. So my skin is abnormally "reactive" for some reason. 

And what has been puzzling about this is that I don't think my itchiness comes from dry skin, necessarily - although the harsh, "stripping" soaps do trigger bad itchiness in me. But like I said, I also seem to get the itchies in humid weather...seems like I have more of a problem in humid conditions than I do dry, windy conditions. 

Anyone else have this problem? For years, I've suspected that some kind of hormonal imbalance is behind this. A hormonal-imbalance that is possibly caused/exacerbated by the prescription meds I've taken over the years for my depression. I remember during the first year or so that I was taking Effexor, when I was on the high dose of 300mg...I would sometimes just start itching spontaneously...just bad-itching all over (maybe the "episode" would be triggered by humid weather). It wouldn't even take a shower or anything to trigger the episode - I would just start itching.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Are you on medication now? I only ask this because I just had to stop mine because it was causing me to itch...especially on upper chest and back. And are you taking any vitamins...like niacin? Too much niacin can make you itch like hell, too. What's your diet like? Have you looked into getting a food allergy test? Um, the only thing else I can think of is to take shorter, cooler showers, and use a very simple soap like Dr. Bronner's.

Oh yeah, you should copy and paste this on http://www.askshelley.com/forum She'll tell you what's up.


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for all of your suggestions.  I had this problem well before I started reguarly taking vitamins (about 2 years ago) - so I'm inclined to rule out something like "niacin overload" - at least right now. And I quit taking Effexor a little over 3 weeks ago - I don't think there has been a change in my skin-condition (it's still there - ready to flare up whenever I use the "wrong" soap or use a too-abrasive loofah or something). Not yet, anyway. I don't remember any improvements the other times I've been off of Effexor - but during those previous times, I wasn't able to stay off of Effexor for more than 2 or 3 months before the depression got so bad that I had to get back on the med. What if I'm able to stay off of Effexor for a good solid year or more? Hmmm.

I try to eat "healthy", for the most part. But diet is something that I haven't really "zeroed in" on as far as being the cause/trigger of my itchiness. I want to know what changed within my body in mid-1995 that made me suddenly develop this problem. That's why I suspect meds and/or a "hormonal shift/imbalance" more than I suspect diet and vitamins.

I love Dr. Bronner's soaps! I love their "simplicity" and the way they smell. I discovered these soaps when I started going into health food stores more often, over a year ago. So far, I haven't tried showering with them. I just occassionally use the liquid castille soaps for washing my bedspread/bed linen (because washing these things with the regular detergent washing powder aggravated my itchies), and washing my hair combs, etc. I've even tried washing my hair with it - but the soaps may be a little too drying for my hair. And since I even have trouble with many of the mild, "moisturizing" soaps, I'm leery about trying this soap to shower with. I'd _love_ to be able to use this soap to shower with, though!


----------



## conanlover (Oct 24, 2005)

It might not have anything to do with meds. I have the _exact_ same thing after I shower and I don't take any meds. I've always wondered what it was. You should just ask a doctor.


----------



## Xplash (Sep 28, 2005)

Sounds like allergies to me.


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: re: Itchy skin*



Xplash said:


> Sounds like allergies to me.


I've had allergies all of my life - hayfever, the occassional eczema breakouts while growing up, bronchitis. But it's odd how I never had this problem until I was 22.

My mom and a former psychiartist thought it could be allergies, too. My psych suggested that I take Benadryl for the problem. I can't remember whether that worked or not - it may have helped some. I'm sorta anti-med now...so I really try to stay away from any prescription or over-the-counter drug unless it's absolutely necessary. So it's been a long time since I attempted to control the problem by popping Benadryl.

It could have a hereditary component - seems like the same thing happened to my dad... seems like he was describing to me in the past how he developed an itch problem that was mainly activated by showers. But I'm still leaning toward some other factor "activating" my possible genetics.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I've got the same problem kintrovert. Right now I have a few small blisters from itching and a few red dots. I've had eczema since birth but it improved with getting older. My eczema is flaring up on my fingers again. It's really hot and humid here at the moment but I'm thinking also of reaction to washing powders and so on. Also I think having a very hot shower may be drying and aggravating to the skin.
I wish I knew what's causing this body itching though - it's driving me crazy! 
Do you have pets? Maybe you're allergic to something on them or their fur or something. My cat lies on the bed and he could have had a walk in some ivy or something I don't know!
I wish I could help you - there's liquid soap with no perfumes like Cetaphil in Australia and sorbolene cream with no additives for moisturising your skin. There's also a water soluble liquid/oil product minus perfume you can put in the bath. You're supposed to just pat yourself dry after that and your skin should be able to retain some moisture.
Have you been to a dermatologist? There are many creams for eczema - some more powerful than others.
Also you can have allergy tests done at an allergy doctor.


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: re: Itchy skin*



lilly said:


> I've got the same problem kintrovert. Right now I have a few small blisters from itching and a few red dots. I've had eczema since birth but it improved with getting older. My eczema is flaring up on my fingers again. It's really hot and humid here at the moment but I'm thinking also of reaction to washing powders and so on. Also I think having a very hot shower may be drying and aggravating to the skin.
> I wish I knew what's causing this body itching though - it's driving me crazy!
> Do you have pets? Maybe you're allergic to something on them or their fur or something. My cat lies on the bed and he could have had a walk in some ivy or something I don't know!
> I wish I could help you - there's liquid soap with no perfumes like Cetaphil in Australia and sorbolene cream with no additives for moisturising your skin. There's also a water soluble liquid/oil product minus perfume you can put in the bath. You're supposed to just pat yourself dry after that and your skin should be able to retain some moisture.
> ...


Thanks for your help/suggestions.  I've never had any pets (although in recent years I have wished that I was "energetic" enough and allergy-free so I could have one). And like you, I had occasional eczema breakouts in childhood/early adolescence, but the tendency to get eczema subsided as I got older. In fact all of my allergies got better as I got older (perhaps getting allergy shots for awhile had something to do with that). Seems like I remember thinking at one point in my late teens/early '20s, "boy, my allergies have disappeared". Then I got severely depressed, and started taking Prozac. I remember noticing that the allergies that had seemed to go away returned after I had been taking Prozac for awhile. I started taking Prozac in late-summer/early-fall 1994 - by the next spring/summer, I started noticing that I was having certain allergic symptoms that I hadn't had in years. When I was younger, I would sometimes get a certain "sun rash" whenever I would be exposed to the summer sun for a significant period of time. That tendency seemed to go away - but it returned big-time in the summer of '95. I think since then, this tendency to break out from the summer sun has stayed with me, for the most part - although my breakouts now may not be as severe as they were around '95.

Perhaps the same thing that is causing me to break out from the sun is causing my after-shower itch? I don't know - but the after-shower itch wasn't one of my allergic symptoms in childhood/early-adolescence.

I haven't seen a dermatologist for _this_ problem, but I've seen one on a couple of occassions in the past (to treat my acne). From my experiences with dermatologists, they give you harsh meds to get rid of the symptoms (in my case, Accutane that took a lot of my hair out; Retin-A and oral antibiotics that probably wiped out a lot of the "good bacteria" within my body). I guess derms are good when you want to get rid of the symptoms "at all costs"...but I can't imagine either of the dermatologists I've seen in the past investigating any underlying hormonal imbalances, and genuinely treating that. They would give me some topical lotion or tell me to take Benadryl or something...I'm looking for a more "wholistic" answer that really addresses the root cause.


----------



## Richey604 (Sep 14, 2006)

I found this topic by chance (searching for topics about "niacin"), so I thought I'd add my 2 cents (as in euros, not dollars )....

I'm absolutely no expert (in anything actually :um) but it _might _be that your problem is too much histamine (that is, that you're naturally a 'high histamine type' person). Too much histamine can cause allergies, skin problems, itching/ dermatitus, etc, and is also considered to be _one_ cause of certain types of depression (too much histamine can knock back your levels of serotonin, noradrenaline & dopamine, for example), in addition to being linked with OCD & phobias.

One way to find out is to buy some niacin/ B3 (the regular sort, not "non flush niacin") ... take a high enough dose of this & you'll start to 'flush' ~ that is, your skin will feel like it's burning (maybe itchy) and you may feel sweaty or just kinda strange.

If it only takes a low dose to do this (say, around 50mg) then you're very likely a 'high histamine' type person ... conversely, if you don't get a flush until you've taken >200mg then you're likely a low histamine type.

(I tried this today & got a 'sun burn' feeling on my face @ 100mg, plus a slightly weird, woozy feeling .. I think this means I'm slightly high histamine but not seriously ... I repeated this a couple of hours ago & got the same affect, except it seemed less noticeable).

Anyway, it might be something worth considering, even if just to rule it out (if you don't feel like messing around with niacin, maybe go to your GP/ doctor & ask for a blood test & determine your histamine levels that way?)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Try taking Morphine then see how bad you itch lol.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That's really weird, I have a similar problem but it isn't necessarily SA orientated. I get this itchy skin when working out and usually associated with sweating at the beginning of my workouts. I can't explain it either, not sure what is causing it. I am on no medication and have had this for years. I just ignore it.


----------



## coyasso (Dec 21, 2003)

I have the exact same problem, I think. It's just dry skin I think. Use lots of moisturizers. I'll itch non-stop for sometime an hour if I don't treat it. I also take benadryl, but I've realized just applying moisturizer really does the trick. It's such a drag, but I know what you're going through. For me, I get it after the shower, and usually almost always when I lie down to go to bed at night, which makes it a little difficult to sleep, needless to say. Anyway, I hope that helps. I actually went to a dermatologist for it, assuming you have the same issue, and he just prescribed non-comodogenic moisturizer, a cooling lotion, and an actual medication, but I never got it. The moisturizer works fine. Hope that helps


----------



## christinalewis (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi,
I believe you must consult a Chiropractor for your problem which seems to be due to hormonal imbalance. Dr. Maegan Davis, a Chiropractor for over 25 years has been offering natural treatment to patience that are affordable and natural and most importantly, do not cause side effects. YOu can contact her at http://www.naturalbodyinbalance.com/


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

*


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't know if it's related to my SAD but I get a break out of a rash type dry skin on my right elbow every now and then.

Dr prescribed me an over the counter cream called 'Daivonex' 50m/g calcipotriol 30m/g ointment' 
and 'Advantan fatty ointment'. That stuff works wonders for the rash and it goes away over night.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

christinalewis said:


> Hi,
> I believe you must consult a Chiropractor for your problem which seems to be due to hormonal imbalance. Dr. Maegan Davis, a Chiropractor for over 25 years has been offering natural treatment to patience that are affordable and natural and most importantly, do not cause side effects. YOu can contact her at http://www.naturalbodyinbalance.com/


Eh, I disagree. _Most_ (not all) chiropractors are unethical and poorly trained. http://chirotalk.proboards.com/index.cgi

I'd consult your PCP or dermatologist. Could be this: http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/389060/what_causes_skin_itching_after_your.html?cat=5

...or a side effect (pruritus) of your SSRI. http://www.rxlist.com/prozac-drug.htm

...or a reaction to increased capillary circulation. Does it itch where you're red?


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I have itching after showering as well. All my doctor did was prescribe me anti-histamines and say 'well, it'll probably go away eventually'. Yeah, great.

I've ordered an SLS free shampoo / body wash to see if it's that.


----------



## danneva (Aug 28, 2010)

Skin allergies can be caused by many different kinds of things and many of them are very distinguishing. Prickly heat occurs when sweat glands get blocked and sweat is trapped under the skin. Symptoms are itching, redness of the skin and tiny blisters. It is most common in hot humid weather. Anyone can develop it and it usually only lasts a few days. When the skin is cool and dry, it will disappear. 

But I heard this "water allergy". Prickly itching begins right after the skin comes in contact with water. But it was mentioned, the itching may prolong for long hours post bathing. Medical science has not been able to determine the cause of water allergy till now. As bathing may produce severe allergy to water, it is advisable to apply an oil based emollient to the body before bath. This would prevent the skin from coming in direct contact with water and hence, reduce the intensity of itching. It is also better to avoid prolonged stays in water, hot water or forcible showers. 

.. better to visit your doctor..:yes


----------



## Skysie (Oct 24, 2010)

I have itchy skin too, except it's because of eczema. What I do is take a cold shower. Hot showers feel good while you're taking the shower but it dries out your skin and when you get out it you start to feel itchy. Cold showers feel terrible while you're in there, I know, it feels great afterward though. It's not as bad on the skin as a warm shower and it kind of numbs your skin so that you don't feel the itch.


----------



## mayette (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds like allergy to me. I think its much better if you consult on your trusted dermatologist, to address your situation before any unexpected things happen. Remember, prevention is always better than cure.


----------



## n2hlth (Feb 20, 2012)

*suffering from itchy stinging skin*

I have been suffering from a skin condition that has itching, sharp stinging and crawling sensations...I have no allergies...I use products with no parfumes or chemicals. After years of doctor visits still no exact reason for this it be happening. I cant go outdoors for an extended period of time because I cant wear long pants against my skin on my legs or any sleeves on my arms...it will triggers these painful sensations. The derm doctor finally told me it may be nerve problems or pyc problem. Has anyone else suffered from this?


----------



## professional (Mar 29, 2012)

*Itchy Skin!*

I just read every single post in this title. I've saved some of the good ones.
I have a severe skin itchiness. This happened last year around first weeks of July 2011. Last year I went to another city for work assignment for a period of almost 4 months. After a month stay in apartment, the company paid for the hotel, so I used to stay at the hotel. Bringing food from home enough for a week, and eating it for dinner, otherwise my lunch used to be always fast food. Three weeks before I come back home, one morning when I woke up my foot starting to severely itch, but I ignored it. It started to slowly irritating me. So, when I came back home, it got very severe to the point that I'd sit down and start to itch random spots anywhere on my body. This itchiness was even worst right after shower, & during other times of the day, & it would strike few times during the day that I couldn't focus but had to scratch my skin, where it would lead to hives, rashes, redness of my skin, and a raised skin also. However, my doctor gave me a reactant (Histamine related). The dermatologist gave me couple others, and he asked me to see an allergist last year. The allergist said that if I'm taking that reactant, allergy tests won't work, and you have to be off it for at least 10 days, & he asked me to go back on this reactant to control the Histamine level for several weeks. I took it for 3 months again, after initial use by my family doctor. So, when I used to take this reactant everything was perfect. Since I stopped last wednesday, the itchiness came back, and now back to square one. I'm facing the same severeness of itchiness, and the worst happens right after shower. Last night it woke me up from sleep, in the middle of the night. I noticed that since last wednesday, if I would stay still, the itchiness would go away, but once I move around then it starts itching. Since last wednesday that I stopped taking this reactant, last night was the first time that it woke me up in the middle of the night, else I'd sleep like any other time. (I'm a light sleeper too & sleep with holding my hands against my ears, which I'm used to by now, and 10 years ago, my doctor told me that I had a light form of azthma too.) I mentioned these, cause I want to see if there are connection with all these issues I got.

So the itchiness happened when I stayed at the hotel for several weeks, and the other change was that my lunch and breakfast would be from outside, and not home made anymore. Lunch was mostly fast food, & breakfast bagel with coffee or toast of nutella. Yes, I did meet few women there too, when I was on business trip. The reason I mention this is to see if there are other reasons behind this itchiness other than allergies or histamine related that anyone could see or know. I been with my gf, since I came back home, and I kind of doubt it would have been sexual related. I'm leaned more towards fast food and the hotel room, which has brought this misery upon me.

I have an appointment with an allergist on Friday morning. I had to suffer since last Wednesday & put up with this itchiness, just to see if this could be allergy of some sort. I will keep you guys posted on the results, and if I do get any new prescriptions that might help. If this doesn't help, then I will see some Herbal Doctors, who have PHD in natural herbs/medicines. I hope this goes away, as this is like hell on earth. It's affecting my life in every single sense of it, and stressing me out, which I'm afraid might lead to depression.

I would love to hear from anyone with wise thoughts, comments, & recommendations, specially those who went through this, and found a cure to it.

Cheers!

(PS. I do have the feeling that humidity makes it severe, as going to the bathroom, makes the itchiness go severe, & make me feel burning from inside. This is the bathroom that we use to shower, while the one without shower is fine when I go in it! What do you think?)


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Sounds like your allergic with hives and like something in the hotel caused an allergy.. mould? dust? 
Yes humidity, hot showers, sweating and exersise makes mine unbearably itchy. 
I have had eczema on my lower legs/calves since I was 18/19. It started mildly in 1 spot on the inside of 1 of my calves. At the time, I was living in unsanitary conditions (bad time in my life). I think mould, mildew and dust were to blame. 
At age 20, after moving to the tropics (high humidity) it flared up so bad, I ripped both my calves apart and ended up with a staph infection. After seeing several doctors/dermatologists, I was told the only option is to go on an 'elimination diet'. Id have to eat ricecakes for weeks then slowly introduce foods. I would have to take note of everything I came into contact with, including soaps, clothes washing powder, materials in clothes EVERYTHING. The doctor said, there wasnt much hope since most people cannot stick to this for long enough. It would be too strict. 
Then it cleared up with some cortizone cream, a manuka honey lotion, special soap free soaps you can get for skin conditions and the infection with antibiotics. I then moved south back to Melbourne where its not humid. No eczema!
Fast forward, 2012, at age 27.. it came back, double as bad. This time, Ive tried every cream I could find, paw paw ointment, manuka honey, various eczema creams made for eczema/psoriasis, suppliments, wet wrapping my legs in bandages, careful with soaps etc. Antihistimines helped the itch short term, but as soon as it wore off, Id rip my legs open again until they are bleeding, oozing, red and raw. uke
So I noticed my legs were stinging other day, like painful stinging, not the usual 'itch' and my eczema was looking pretty raw and has spread. Went to the doctors. Found out I have another infection which needs antibiotics. Within a day its looking much better. Also for the 1st time given ventalin for asthma. Which I never had before. Im also applying cortizone again to the eczema. So I dont know what else to do. I feel like hacking my legs off because I cant take the itch anymore. 
I may have found an allergy this time though. I have a pet rabbit, who is kept indoors, who eats hay! I dont get sneezy or itchy around my bunny. But we recently bought a new bale of hay to put in the garage. Everytime I go into the garage to get some hay for bunny. I get all stuffy and itchy. :| 

So I guess my advice to you is.. Be careful of soaps, you can buy soaps specificly for allergies. You can buy many different body washes, shampoos, creams and ointments for skin conditions. I find some people have success with 1 thing but others might not be as successful. 
Take not of what your washing your clothes in and what materials your wearing. Be aware of your environment. Dust? Mould? Grass/Hay? any strong scents around? Pets? You will pretty much have to note everything you come into contact with.. as well as foods. 
Sorry I couldnt help all that much. But just wanted to share my story. I would give anything a go right now! Goodluck with your appt. I hope you find your allergy so you can stay well away from it!


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

oh i forgot to mention.. wrapping the itchy area in a COLD wet towel helps stop some of the itch.. i try to do this as often as i can to stop myself from scratching and ripping.


----------



## Wall of Red (Jun 24, 2011)

I've had eczema all my life and in the last year or so it has gotten even worse than usual. In particular my feet were really bad last year but they have improved now. At the moment my hands and neck are the worst effected areas. When it comes to my neck I find I scratch it a lot in the night when I'm half asleep and don't realkly know what I'm doing. I also can't keep my hands off it when using the net sometimes if I'm reading or looking at certain things. This site being one of them. Weird huh?


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have really itchy skin whenever I sweat. When I was at school, I used to walk 40 minutes to get home and by the time I got to my street I was soaked in sweat and my neck/back/chest were all super itchy. I'd end up coming home and just scratch the hell out of myself because it was so uncomfortable.

I'm also really itchy when i'm in the bath or shower. I was in the bath yesterday and I was so itchy I had to get out after five minutes.

I've ended up with scratch marks all over my skin and it looks horrible.


----------



## professional (Mar 29, 2012)

*Itchy Skin!*



Aurora said:


> oh i forgot to mention.. wrapping the itchy area in a COLD wet towel helps stop some of the itch.. i try to do this as often as i can to stop myself from scratching and ripping.


Thanks for your reply, and kind respond. So I went to the specialist, & she did the allergy test. Just like few years ago, I'm allergic to plants, weeds, cats, & dogs. But my itchiness is related to stress she said. The allergy test showed that my histamine level is high. So she asked me to continue taking the reactant at minimal. Meaning I should take only when it's itchy. So since Friday I've taken half the reactant pill, and till today I do get minor spot itching, but no sign of severe ichyness yet after more than 2 days of taking half the pill. She said by August if I try to not get stressed, this thing should be gone, else to see her again. She also gave me some organ infection test to do, just to be on the safe side, making sure the itchyness is not due to the internal infection. I'm going to do this test, and few other tests sometimes this week or coming weekend! Let's see what the outcome of that will be.

Because I was frustrated and getting paranoid with all the thoughts that were coming to me, my stress was worst. But since I've seen my family physician, and the allergist doc, and they said this is very normal, & many ppl face these allergies, and nothing serious to worry about. A heavy load of stress was taken off my should after hearing those comments from the doctors. So, I guess it did help to a certain point. I will see how this thing goes, and where I get by taking the minimal amount of this reactant. I will also try my best to not get too stressed or stressed out at all, and I hope this goes away.

I say you try taking the reactant too, to balance your histamine level. Also, try not to get stressed out, and go on some sort of vacation. Do the internal organ infection blood test, to see if it is related to that. But environment could play a role in your case too. I will try to keep you guys posted from time to time.

Do you have a facebook group or know of one that we could join and see others progress? There has to be a facebook group for these! I do want to keep this private, but I don't mind sharing it with strangers on facebook.

Let me know if anyone comes along a facebook group.

Also please use a quote or something of my posting in your reply, I guess it will notify me, else I won't know if anyone replies back unless I check.

Thanks all, and hope to hear more sharing of information! 
:teeth


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

This reminded me of something I read in the MSN blog The Body Odd, where someone was actually allergic to water. It is called Aquagenic urticaria

http://bodyodd.msnbc.msn.com/_news/...gic-to-water-walking-in-the-rain-is-miserable

People with water-caused hives can drink liquids because the allergic reaction occurs only when the outer skin contacts water.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I've always had problems with itching of some kind or another. I do get that stinging, prickling itching that comes on when I get hot or start to sweat. It's almost intolerable. 

I have to keep my head and face shaved and moisturized or my scalp, eyebrows and beard area will all start to itch like crazy and flake. Tried every kind of shampoo/soap/home remedy. This is the only thing that works short of trying expensive prescription stuff. Which probably won't work. 

I never shaved my head before this but I just do it now because it's the easiest way to deal with it.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 14, 2012)

After shower,if I dry myself to quickly(when I say quickly,is the average time for others)I 
get extremely itchy,like sharp needles all over my legs,I either wait for it or use whatever cream I have in hands to massage it.
I usually take years to dry myself,and sometimes even when I dry very well i still got itchiness in my legs.
I don't use soap over all my body otherwise it get's really itchy


----------



## Amyawesome (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah i've been suffering from this since i was 9 or 10 and i absolutely HATE it. My mother and my sister suffer from it as well but there seems to be no one else in the family suffering from such a condition, so I have no idea whether this is genetic or not. We have tried several skin specialist, always suggesting products which in the end made us more itchy. We all have dry skin and as most of you said the itching starts usually when the air is humid. I used to get itchy even after i shower, however i have learnt that this occurred when i rubbed my skin with the towel. Try letting yourself dry naturally. When you have a shower don't rush: take it easy and use a bathrobe instead of a towel. Don't rub your skin with a towel. Get out of the shower, put on a bathrobe and get out of the bathroom. I usually use very mild soaps like baby soaps (Infasil, Infacare, etc.). When I shower, moisturizers just make the itching worse, and I have no idea what i should do since i have dry skin. 

Hope it helps


----------



## pmss (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi everyone.
I have this problem for more than 30 years. It only occurs afterthe Summer and I always associate it to the fact of having a lot of time on the beach and became with a very tan skin. After one or two monts of being out of the sun, the problem with the itching is gone. Never had a Doctor that explained it, so I gave up on getting a solution. I try not to scrub my skin during and after the bath, and sleeping without any blankets on the bed. If it became to hot, the hitching will appear.


----------



## AP Sufferer (Nov 25, 2012)

*Itchy Skin*

I just came across this forum, so excuse the late arrival.

The condition many of you are referring to is known as "Aquagenic Pruritis", literally "water induced itching". With AP there is no outward sign, no rash, no hives, just an intense itch. The usual complaint is after showering, but also humid weather, sweating, rain, swimming...

There is a forum specifically targeted at this condition, [email protected]. On there you will find MANY fellow sufferers who share ideas and ways that we manage this seriously debillitating condition. Register and have a look around the forum and you'll find a number of threads and techniques. Sadly, no remedies. 

I have been to a dermotologist and been through the usual false starts at treating this, but nothing has cured it and I've had it for almost 40 years! 

Typical management methods are: 

Heat at the end of the shower. This may seem strange, but when you shower boost the temperature to as hot as you can stand it without scolding yourself. What you're after is a good rich pink skin tone. I discovered it myself soon after I started this condition, purely by luck, but it works for many of us. 
There is a minority for whom heat makes it worse, for them the opposite seems to work, i.e. colder showers. Personally, this would make me far, far worse. 
For himd conditions, or when the itch just kicks off, locally applied heat (hot water bottle, heat pads) also works well. Again, don't burn yourself, but get nice and rosy.
Cotton nightclothes seem to help some people, as do high quality cotton sheets. 
There IS an element of dry skin issue, exacerbated by the heat, so use a good moisturiser. I use Balneum Plus and get it through prescription (because it's seriously expensive). 
For some, Low Dose Naltrexone helps the nighttime itches.
UVB treatment. THIS NEEDS TO BE MONITORED MEDICALLY. Needless to say, this moderately increases the risk of skin cancer, so personally I don't go there as a regular treatment, but many on the forum swear by it. I have had a prescribed series of treatment and it DID help. 5 or 6 sessions in and I was itch free. The treatment ran for 10 weeks and the itch was gone for the last 8, but came back after 5 weeks. On holiday though, small and regular doses of sun does reduce the itch. On holiday in September, my second week was itch free.
Lastly, there ARE conditions that affect the skin, PCV (Polycythemia vera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) and you should get yourself check for this by your GP (blood test). 

One day, they might find out what causes it. Right now, it's true to say that no-one has identified a common factor, other than "it just started". 

Check out the forum, it's been life transforming for many of us.


----------



## AP Sufferer (Nov 25, 2012)

I just came across this forum, so excuse the late arrival. 

The condition many of you are referring to is known as "Aquagenic Pruritis", literally "water induced itching". With AP there is no outward sign, no rash, no hives, just an intense itch. The usual complaint is after showering, but also humid weather, sweating, rain, swimming... 

There is a forum specifically targeted at this condition, [email protected]. On there you will find MANY fellow sufferers who share ideas and ways that we manage this seriously debillitating condition. Register and have a look around the forum and you'll find a number of threads and techniques. Sadly, no remedies. 

I have been to a dermotologist and been through the usual false starts at treating this, but nothing has cured it and I've had it for almost 40 years! 

Typical management methods are: 
· Heat at the end of the shower. This may seem strange, but when you shower boost the temperature to as hot as you can stand it without scolding yourself. What you're after is a good rich pink skin tone. I discovered it myself soon after I started this condition, purely by luck, but it works for many of us. 
· There is a minority for whom heat makes it worse, for them the opposite seems to work, i.e. colder showers. Personally, this would make me far, far worse. 
· For himd conditions, or when the itch just kicks off, locally applied heat (hot water bottle, heat pads) also works well. Again, don't burn yourself, but get nice and rosy.
· Cotton nightclothes seem to help some people, as do high quality cotton sheets. 
· There IS an element of dry skin issue, exacerbated by the heat, so use a good moisturiser. I use Balneum Plus and get it through prescription (because it's seriously expensive). 
· For some, Low Dose Naltrexone helps the nighttime itches.
· UVB treatment. THIS NEEDS TO BE MONITORED MEDICALLY. Needless to say, this moderately increases the risk of skin cancer, so personally I don't go there as a regular treatment, but many on the forum swear by it. I have had a prescribed series of treatment and it DID help. 5 or 6 sessions in and I was itch free. The treatment ran for 10 weeks and the itch was gone for the last 8, but came back after 5 weeks. On holiday though, small and regular doses of sun does reduce the itch. On holiday in September, my second week was itch free.

Lastly, there ARE conditions that affect the skin, PCV (Polycythemia vera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) and you should get yourself check for this by your GP (blood test). 

One day, they might find out what causes it. Right now, it's true to say that no-one has identified a common factor, other than "it just started". 

Check out the forum, it's been life transforming for many of us.


----------

